
This Shadowy Company Is Flying Spy Planes Over US Cities - clumsysmurf
https://www.buzzfeed.com/christianstork/spy-planes-over-american-cities
======
pera
Just posted a similar story here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14938204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14938204)

